# 33 dogs massacred in 'rifle-killing frenzy'



## Sonny Lee (Nov 11, 2009)

I am utterly disgusted with this.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10622729


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not even going to click the link. I will have feelings of Homicide


----------



## Chiat Joon (Jan 12, 2010)

Sonny Lee said:


> I am utterly disgusted with this.
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10622729


Humans can be such sick f**ks.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

worthless waste of air and water. being shot with a rifle is too good for some people. shit makes me see red.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

:-o
WTF??
Yet another reason why dogs > people.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"the SPCA is investigating whether the animals were killed humanely, or if charges should be laid".

_what is there to investigate?....:evil:


----------



## Sonny Lee (Nov 11, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> _"the SPCA is investigating whether the animals were killed humanely, or if charges should be laid".
> 
> _what is there to investigate?....:evil:



Yes!..What's there to investigate!?.... We were so angry and sick of this. A country that pride itself for beauty had such an unjust manner to handle this situation!... We called it murder!... There's nothing humane at all....


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

The country and laws are soft............that's part of the reason I left!! I suggest people follow this story and look at what the court outcome is. For those who live in the USA and are used to people getting long sentences of jail time. I would put money on the offenders getting between 1-2yrs if being sentenced to prison at all. NZ is a joke!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The article said the owner lived in a broken down truck...had 33 dogs, a hoarder at best. 

Good things come from down under..



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here you go pole queen of 09
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3i7dGwQboI


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> The article said the owner lived in a broken down truck...had 33 dogs, a hoarder at best.


So what? That justifies the neighbours dropping by for a little target practice on his dogs? 

Sick ****s. And whatever the dog owner's issues are... I can't help but be sad for his loss.


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

I read the article that is just sick people are so evil. How could they or how dare they do that. I hope they do go to jail for sure.:twisted:


----------

